# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Pippin at the Music Box

## JEK

Want to be surprised, charmed, enchanted and amused? Go see Pippin -- it is an amazing experience!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=9U2Ji5-MebA



IMG_7652.jpg

----------


## amyb

I have fond memories of Ben Vereen and the original cast. Loved the Grandma show stopping number, Time to get living.

----------


## Rosemary

"Time to take a little from the world we're given.
Time to take time, for Spring will turn to Fall
In just no time at all..."
Love Pippen!  I saw the version Amy did.  Time to revisit.

----------


## amyb

Maybe we can meet up for that?

----------


## Rosemary

Yes!!! I would love that!!!

----------


## patchdad

Pippin was the first show I ever saw on Broadway - I was infatuated with John Rubensteins' Pippin - school girl crush.  I just Googled him and he doesn't look quite like I remember :-)
The rest of the cast, Ben Vereen, Jill Clabyburgh, and others are still pretty fresh in my mind, it made quite an impression!  I may have the original cast recording stuffed away somewhere around here.  I hear the new revival is quite a show.  Hope to see it sometime soon.
Margie

----------


## amyb

One of the first shows I took my boys to see-loved it!

----------

